# Is this where I should introduce myself?



## Cristofori Privitera (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I don't see any other place, so HALLO EVERYONE!!! 

As my profile states: I am a classical revivalist composer-to-be and musicologist!
I'm not sure where to upload my pieces, but I do love discussing music.
My favorite composer is Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. WOOT.

So yeah.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi mate, welcome to Talk Classical. Cool to see another Mozart fan join the forum - he's one of my faves too.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome! We look forward to your posts.

Jim


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

HI, welcome to the forum, glad you could join us.


Margaret


----------

